# Question on Veggies!



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

So my dogs have been on raw for about a month and or so.
I have seen what other people are feeding, and very few seem to add veggies. But both of my dogs seem to be eating grass (decrative) so I am thinking they might be lacking something in their diet.
Angel gets 12 oz morning and night of varied meats (RMB< OM AND MM) ans Loue gets 16 oz morning and night. Occasionally I add Punpkin and egg.....
Do I need to add veggie, egg or yogurt and/pumpkin daily?
(yes fish too at least once a week and Fish oil almost daily)
Are they lacking?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed Wellness Super 5 Mix. i add sweet potato (fresh),
various green veggies (fresh), millet, oats (whole) or quinoa. 
occasionally blueberries, apples or pears. a couple of times
a week i'll drizzle 100% extra virgin olive oil over
their food.

for a vitamin supplement i mix bone meal, nutritional yeast,
flax meal, tumeric and garlic powder.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

With my kids' raw diet, I feed a wide variety of veggies & fruits. 

But right now, with springtime grass, my kids are noshing on grass (especially in the morning) too, which sometimes gets stuck in their throats and makes them hack, or sometimes, if they eat too much on an empty stomach, they harf it back up.
















I *personally* think that a raw diet needs fruits and veggies to be balanced. Many here don't and feed the prey model. 

Fresh dew-covered grass tastes good. That's why dogs eat it. If you want to supplement with veggies & fruits, let us know and we can give you more details.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Please let me know....
My dogs do love bananas....
and I do add pumpkin.... but I want to be sre they are well balanced, and I am not giving them something they "dont" need...
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I do veggies. Heck yesterday Duchess was hanging out for the leftover tomato, cucumbers and cantelope. DH had to get out of her way, lol.

banana's are fine, pumpkin is fine. Grapes/Raisins are NOT.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

This is the complete diet I feed to my dogs (I give this list to vets when I consult with them). Of course, the majority of the diet is meat MM, RMB, and OM. 

Greens: Mustard, collard, kale, Swiss chard, turnip greens

(If you feed A LOT of greens, you could have problems. They're high in oxalic acid, which can cause kidney stones. But I fed a fair amount, and never had any problems -- and I tested urine often on Camper.) 

Vegetables: Brussels sprouts, sweet potato w/ skin, tomatoes, pumpkin, summer & winter squash, carrots (not too many), cucumber, bok choi, romaine lettuce, celery, green peas (in small amounts), green beans

Fruit: blueberry, strawberry, apple, banana, pineapple, cranberry, cantaloupe, watermelon, apricots, fresh lemon juice (I squeeze it over fish)

Spices: Thyme, clove, ginger, parsley, rosemary, basil, oregano, garlic (in appropriate doses), cinnamon, extra virgin olive oil

Organic eggs (raw) 


Dairy: Plain yogurt. Low fat cottage cheese, Mozzarella, American cheese, Cheddar (Be very careful of fat content in cheese. I may use a bit of American cheese as a treat, or toss a bit of shredded cheddar as a topper.) Cream cheese (for taking vitamins and supplements). 


Meat: 

Most often: bison, lamb, chicken, turkey, salmon (cooked), sardines, halibut, trout

Less often: beef, pork, venison, mackerel, mackerel, elk

Rarely: tuna, shrimp, crab, other fish


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I do seasonal veggies and fruits with my dogs, as much as possible. I use pretty much the same as 3k9mom without the pineapple (I'm allergic) and with dark green lettuces. Parsley is a good one--aids in digestion!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThis is the complete diet I feed to my dogs (I give this list to vets when I consult with them). Of course, the majority of the diet is meat MM, RMB, and OM.
> 
> Greens: Mustard, collard, kale, Swiss chard, turnip greens
> 
> ...


Lori - Can I come live with you, that sounds like great meals for people too!! Though I do prefer all my meat cooked


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sure, if you don't mind all your veggies pureed together, cooked for just a little bit with spices, then poured on your meat and (also pureed) fruit, a bit of cottage cheese or yogurt and eggs with shell -- crunch, crunch, crunch! -- on top. 

Kind of like a big casserole! 

Mmmmm!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Momcinnamon


Lori, are you using Saigon Cinnamon or regular cinnamon? I had been saving the Saigon cinnamon for baking until I read that it has more health benefits than the regular.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I feed parsnips. LJ loves them.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9Momcinnamon
> ...


I buy the giant container of Saigon at {well, you know what warehouse store. They need to start paying me for all the free advertising I do for them!







}

So, Saigon cinnamon.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

They have the Saigon cinnamon in a big container at our favorite warehouse store? You just made my day! I've been there twice now and hadn't noticed the spices yet.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Bring lots of cash.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, i would love more details. thanks.



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom If you want to supplement with veggies & fruits, let us know and we can give you more details.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

You don't need to add veggies, esp. not on a regular basis. When I started to feed raw- almost 9 yrs ago- I fed my dog veggies for the first 1-2 years (and my female hated the mushed collard & kale stuff) daily. The last 7 years she no longer gets veggies, but only small amounts of leftover like once/week (and the dogs share occas. fruits with me) and the dogs look great. The only time the dogs gaze on grass is in the spring- but they still did that when I regul. fed veggies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you think you don't need to add
veggies on a regular basis?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy do you think you don't need to add
> veggies on a regular basis?


Because dogs are carnivores and carnivores do not NEED vegetable matter in order to thrive.

The fact that they CAN eat it doesn't mean they NEED to eat it.



> Quote:THIS is one side of Bambi the Disney corporation never wanted you to see. Red deer on a Scottish island are supplementing their normally vegetarian diet by snacking on live seabird chicks.
> Horrified bird watchers on the Isle of Rum have discovered the tiny headless and legless corpses of Manx Shearwater chicks who have fallen prey to carnivorous deer.


That doesn't sudden;y change the deer's physiology to a carnivore, does it?


----------

